# perry's resin



## Firebob62000 (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered parts in early June and have not received them yet. Has anyone else had problems with Perry's. They will not answer the phone or emails


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Slow delivery times and a lack of communication seem to be ongoing problems with Perry's Resin, though as far as I know everything eventually arrives.


----------



## 67charger (Sep 23, 2010)

*Perry's resin*

Last year i order a hood from him. send the payment, wait, wait, e-mail him, no answer,one day received an e-mail from him that said that the hood was back order and he will receive it the next week and ship it, wait again, no hood, e-mail him, received e-mail from him that said he have never received my order, e-mail him that if he not ship my hood i will take legal procedure to recovered my cash, next day receive and e-mail that my hood has been ship. I have received my hood but i wait approx 6 months.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

slow service,even when dealing with them direct at toyshows


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Over two years ago, this was posted on PERRY'S RESIN Home page:

"Changes at Perry's

When I started Perry's Resin Replicas, I did so with a long term goal of someday opening a hobby shop. In November 2006, we did that. I had originally planned on continuing with Perry's in it's current form, but time isn't permitting that. With the hobby shop being a full-time, and, at this time, a seven day a week job, I've decided to trim Perry's back. We are dropping all the small parts and tires from the website, however they will still be available in the shop and at shows. They will NOT be available by mail or internet order.
The website will continue to operate and carry the body kits and conversions.

All current orders will be filled, however, no new orders for small parts and tires will be processed as of January 7, 2008.

Now, with time being freed up, this will allow us to bring new products to market.

Randy Frost"

*
This might explain the problems with ordering small parts from PERRY'S RESIN!*


----------

